# Has Dish Comm Technology been activated in 622 & 211 Receivers?



## Dsquared (Jul 5, 2002)

The question says it all. I have a 622 connected to a phone line and a 211 where it is impossible to connect to a phone line.

According to what I have read that if Dish Comm technology is activated all that is required is that one VIP player be connected to a phone line for features such as *caller id* to be available to VIP units that are not connected. The signals would be sent through a home's internal electral wiring.

Information please!?:eek2:  :nono2: :nono:


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Dsquared said:


> The question says it all. I have a 622 connected to a phone line and a 211 where it is impossible to connect to a phone line.
> 
> According to what I have read that if Dish Comm technology is activated all that is required is that one VIP player be connected to a phone line for features such as *caller id* to be available to VIP units that are not connected. The signals would be sent through a home's internal electral wiring.
> 
> Information please


I was wondering the same thing. When I called Tech support for an answer the girl claimed that the only way to get a phone connection to work to an inaccessible box is to purchase one of those wireless phone devices that works similarly to a wireless computer network. You connect the sending unit to a live phone jack and supposedly add a receiving unit to the phone jack on the back of you box that can't be near a regular land line. She said that there was never any intention to connect phone line signals via the electrical wiring.

Is this right or is this hogwash? Can it be that she was not aware of Dish Comm technology? Anyone know the real story here? As often happens, different people at E* give you different stories.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

DISH Comm has not been activated yet. I have not seen or heard anything about it in months.

The wireless option the CSR mentioned is a wireless phone line adapter, not DISH Comm. This is an option that DISH has promoted for years for people that do not have a phone jack near their receiver. If you google "wireless phone jack" you'll get a number of different models.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, Rob. I verified that Dish Comm has not been activated and it appears that the wireless phone jack method is the "work around" that does the trick. In fact, most of the references to these devices on the Internet seem to indicate that they are for "satellite use where a phone connection is required" so I wouldn't hold my breath for the implementation of Dish Comm.

I assume that most of the wireless phone jacks (available at a lot of places) do the same job? One person mentioned that the Radio Shack model didn't do caller ID very well (if at all) but it was one of the more expensive solutions anyway. It looks like a basic setup can be had for ~$40 at places like Target, etc. etc.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally have no expierence with them, I've never had to use them. I was fortunate enough to get to build my own house and wired it myself for phone/network/TV knowing that I'd need a phone line for each DISH Receiver so I have an outlet right behind my entertainment center.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting a 2nd 622, but only if dish comm works. (I don't have, and don't plan on installing a phone jack in the room the new 622 would go).

I've searched these threads but can't find anything new (within the last 60 days).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Not yet. I use a RCA RC930 wireless modem jack for my 622 and it works fine for the telephone connection, including caller id.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

When I was having problems with my wife unplugging the wireless phone jack I called Dish to ask about DishComm. At first the girl said that there wasn't such a feature and then she put me on hold. When she came back she said that since I had 2 622 receivers that it should work. I haven't tried to make it work since my wife finally stopped unplugging the wireless box since she wants the caller ID to work.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

At team summit last June it was announced that Dish Comm would be enabled later this year so I guess that means some time before Dec 31st. However the reality is that it is not here yet and no firm date when it will get here so don't hold your breath. I use the Phonex brand wireless phone jacks and they work well providing you are on the same phase or leg of the 240v service into the home.

Wayne


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe they are working on it but have other more pressing issues and want to make sure those are fixed and DishCOMM works well before activating DishCOMM.


----------

